
ＷＨＯ raises alarm as Congo traces contacts of first Ebola case in city of Goma - Ultramanoid
https://www.japantimes.co.jp/news/2019/07/16/world/science-health-world/raises-alarm-congo-traces-contacts-first-ebola-case-eastern-city-goma/
======
Ultramanoid
> _It’s a crucial task to contain the spread of Ebola in Goma, home to more
> than 2 million people and the largest city to confirm a case of the disease
> since the epidemic here began nearly a year ago._

